# coffeeholic



## polyglotwannabe

Oi, amigos, há alguém que sabe como dizer "I am a  coffeeholic". existe uma expressão direta para isso em Português?.


----------



## guihenning

Não me parece. Diz-se simplesmente que alguém é viciado em café; louco por café.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

dear guihenning,muito obrigado,thanks a lot.boa resposta!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Por que não temos "cafeólatra"? Temos "chocólatra".


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Eu gosto dessa. mesmo que os portugueses não o tenham, isso não significa que não possa ser usado. como alguém que disse ' coffeeholic ' pela primeira vez. cool!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Na realidade, podemos inventar várias palavras terminadas em _-ólatra_. Só para ilustrar, aqui vão algumas:

Uísqu_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou viciou-se em [beber] quísque
Coca-C_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou viciou-se em [beber] Coca-Cola
Carn_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou viciou-se em [comer] carne
Sorvet_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou viciou-se em [comer] sorvete
Picole_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou viciou-se em [chupar] picolé
Peid_ólatra_ - que ou a pessoa que adora ou vicicou-se em [cheirar] peido
etc.

Vamos ver se alguém complementa essa lista. Com uma lista completa o fórum Português-Portuguese propagará estes novos termos na Internet, os quais acabarão na boca do povo que se encarregará de divulgá-los pelo WhatsApp ou pelo "feice". A lista também servirá de base ou referência para nossos lexicógrafos, tão escassos hoje em dia. Eles estão morrendo, e não há substitutos imediatos; a Internet está acabando com os dicionários de papel; as enciclopédias de papel já se despediram. Se você procurar uma nas livrarias, não vai encontrar.

Aqui estão mais algumas.


----------



## machadinho

Em -ólatra ou em -latra?  O "o" é obrigatório? É -latra, e '-o-' é vogal de ligação. Embora geralmente dependa do elemento anterior (no caso, cafe-), a vogal de ligação tende a ser 'o' provavelmente porque o elemento posterior (-latra) vem do grego, ao passo que cafe- vem do árabe ou de língua ainda mais distante.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não havia pensado nesse detalhe  Dei uma busca por "palavras terminadas em _-latra_" e encontrei esse trabalho universitário que fala dessas palavras, mas não as lista nem as enumera, o que nos deixa a ver navios. Se nos deixasse pelo menos a ver transatlânticos em que pudéssemos embarcar num cruzeiro pelo Caribe, ia valer a pena.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Nossa,parceiro!,você realmente acertou a unha direita na cabeça para usar uma expressão do idioma inglês.


----------



## Guigo

Por que não "cafeinômano"?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Dei uma busca por "palavras terminadas _-inômano_", mas o Google não retornou nada; uma busca por _-nômano_ também não retornou nada.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

tehno um !
Alguém que se ama exageradamente é um
eg_ó_latra.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Dei uma busca por "palavras terminadas _-inômano_", mas o Google não retornou nada; uma busca por _-nômano_ também não retornou nada.


É -mano, como 'mania'. Daí, cafeômano?  Cruzes! 


Guigo said:


> Por que não "cafeinômano"?


Porque aí denota quem for louco por cafeína, não especificamente por café.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

e alguém que adora as serpentes e um o_fió_latra e se adora aos animais e um zoolatra.
Vou tentar pensar em outras palavras mais tarde. essa foi uma boa idéia de vocês.
Perdoe-me por qualquer erro de oração ou uso incorreto. Estou aqui no fórum para aprender com os melhores, então sinta-se livre para me corrigir


----------



## Guigo

_Zoólatra_ está registrado em dicionário (Houaiss). Datação de 1881.

No caso de serpentes, creio que, para manter os radicais gregos, talvez fosse: _herpetólatra_.

EDIT1: Houaiss também registra _ofiólatra_. Datação de 1899. _Ophis- _é grego também.

EDIT2: Também registrado _ególatra_ (Houaiss, século XX).

A questão, no meu entendimento, é que o radical _-latria_, passa a ideia de culto, adoração; já o radical _-filia,_ passa a ideia de afeição, atenção, bem-querer.

Assim: _elurofilia_ seria 'afeição ou carinho por gatos'; enquanto, _elurolatria_ seria a divinização dos bichanos, o que aliás ocorreu no Antigo Egito.


----------



## pfaa09

Aconselho a pesquisarem no google por: "Lista de manias", não falta material para consulta.
Fiquei surpreendido por algumas das manias... o ser humano é mesmo estranho!


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal seria cafeólico?


----------



## Guigo

pfaa09 said:


> Aconselho a pesquisarem no google por: "Lista de manias", não falta material para consulta.
> Fiquei surpreendido por algumas das manias... o ser humano é mesmo estranho!



Suarez, do Barcelona, é um _dacnomaníaco_.


----------



## Tony100000

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Por que não temos "cafeólatra"? Temos "chocólatra".


Em Portugal, temos "chocolatodependente".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Então, por analogia, podemos formar outros compostos: "Coca-Coladependente", talvez? (Quando eu voltar do shopping, vou pensar em outros).


----------



## guihenning

«_cafeólatra_» não me desce, o hiato é horrível. Parece faltar uma consoante de ligação, ou um modo de dissolver o hiato.


----------



## machadinho

a consoante seria -t-, como em 'cafeteira'? cafetólatra?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que não, _cardiquê_ «cafeteira» é _café + t + eira_, o tê liga a palavra diretamente ao _-eira_, mas em _cafetólatra_ tem aquele 'o' após o tê, não dá certo. Acho que com _-latra_ só sobra _cafélatra._
Ah, e cafeteira é português de _cafetière_, há cafeeiro sem qualquer consoante de ligação, porém com hiato… mas talvez por hábito, «_ee»_ me cause menos ruído que «_eó»_


----------



## Guigo

Onde eu trabalhava, quando chegava a garrafa de café, logo cedo, a turma viciada (eu, no meio) seguia para a copa e um gozador, sempre dizia: "lá vão os _cafetões_".


----------



## Tony100000

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Então, por analogia, podemos formar outros compostos: "Coca-Coladependente", talvez? (Quando eu voltar do shopping, vou pensar em outros).


Realmente não sai. Acho que só ouvi esse sufixo com chocolate.


----------

